# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  افضل موقع لمشاهدة القنوات الفضائية العربية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ملياردير

افضل موقع لمشاهدة القنوات الفضائية العربي
و لمشاهدة القنوات افضل استخدم انترنت اكسبلورر  Fomny Show free web TV pc tv internet, watch online stream direct television gratuit canal gratis, news, sport, movie, broadcast USA, UK, Espana, France, Arabic, tv gratuite,

----------


## mercury_man

شكرا جزيلا يا صديقي العزيز جاري التجربة على الله تكون السرعة عالية    .

----------


## ملياردير

> شكرا جزيلا يا صديقي العزيز جاري التجربة على الله تكون السرعة عالية    .

 شكرا على الرد 
و يارب يعجبك

----------


## arabicano

> افضل موقع لمشاهدة القنوات الفضائية العربي
> و لمشاهدة القنوات افضل استخدم انترنت اكسبلورر  Fomny Show free web TV pc tv internet, watch online stream direct television gratuit canal gratis, news, sport, movie, broadcast USA, UK, Espana, France, Arabic, tv gratuite,

 شكرا جزيلا علا هدا الموقع  :Inlove:

----------


## $$المأمون$$

شكراااا.موقع رائع وجاري البحث بين الافلام

----------


## $$المأمون$$

يبدو انه السوق اليوم ممل......خلينا نرفع هالموضوع ونحضر كم فلم..........

----------


## يورو2006

الف شكر على الموقع تحياتى لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## trojan of troy

الف شكر على الموقع

----------

